# Any help for using Microsoft Word?



## gettys1863 (Jan 24, 2013)

I need to learn how to use Word for my job is there any videos or books out there than can help a old timer get into the modern age?


----------



## GG (Jan 9, 2007)

You can find training links here - Get started with Word 2013
http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/support/getting-started-with-word-2013-FX102827996.aspx

There are links at the bottom of the page for training in 2010, 2007, and Mac versions.


----------



## gettys1863 (Jan 24, 2013)

Thank you GG I'm sure it will help me out.


----------



## farmerj (Aug 20, 2011)

when I taught people how to use MS Office in college at the Junior and senior class level, my class book was MS Office for Dummies.

It's laid out and written for the lay person and NOT A programmer.

They also have a book for MS Word, Excel and all the other programs separately.


----------



## gettys1863 (Jan 24, 2013)

Thank you farmerj I'll check those out. I'll need all the help I can get.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

GG said:


> You can find training links here - Get started with Word 2013
> http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/support/getting-started-with-word-2013-FX102827996.aspx
> 
> There are links at the bottom of the page for training in 2010, 2007, and Mac versions.


I agree. While Word is an extremely comprehensive application, basic operation and use for normal tasks is very intuitive and easy to get used to. I would think that a few online lessons will give you enough pointers to be operational in no time.


----------



## gettys1863 (Jan 24, 2013)

Thank you Nevada. I start tomorrow and I can use all the help I can get.


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

there are sometimes also some quick classes at the local vo-tec or even library. 

college classes were a nightmare for me as I had my brothers old mac and the school was using pc's.  the two did not play in the sandbox nicely together so it was like learning two foreign languages and no interpreters. parents could understand why I was having such a hard time. :Bawling:

not it is the phones doing the same thing... camp android or apple. ack:soap:


----------

